# Know a good Apple repair shop in Miami?



## Guzz2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm sick of the Apple Store people giving me the runaround on something that should be a simple warranty repair, so I'm willing to go to another, non-affiliated store.

Any place you can think of is a help, though driving from South Beach to 136th is already a pain in the butt, so keep that in mind when suggesting.

Thanks! ::angel::


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 11, 2003)

Dude, I drive fron Miami Gardens Dr. to The Falls on a regular basis. It should take you 25 minutes at most to get to the Apple Store. You could try Computer Village, which is near Coconut Grove...but it's just some little shop that happens to be a Mac reseller. If you really love your Mac, take it to the Apple Store...they've been VERY good abotu helping me out. Or send me an e-mail..DLATU1983@yahoo.com     (I'm in the process of applying to the Apple store, maybe I can do something for ya)


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 11, 2003)

*Dlatu1983*- He said in the first sentence of his post he's sick of the Apple Store giving him the run-around. 
Unfortunately the only place I can recommend is MacCenter... in Ft. Lauderdale on Commercial Blvd. I worked for them about three years ago, before Apple took over k-12 sales. Spent about two months down in FL helping them out. Good bunch of people.

Good luck


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 11, 2003)

I had a bad experience with MacCenter, and would never drive up there for anything again. I suggest that you call the Apple Store @ The Falls, and ask to speak with Charles, the general manager. He's a pretty cool guy. I'm sure there are some dicks around, you'll find them anywhere. Talk to him though, and see what he can do for you. There's also a young guy (the music guy) who seems to be a really big help with anything and everything. But there are people there who have been really condescending to me as well, and I suggest you just avoid them. Also, speak to Felicia (I believe that's her name), she's the best of the bunch.


----------



## rexodag (Dec 11, 2009)

there is a place in miami called zcomputerwiz they fix macs, I took my macbook pro to get the screen replaced and they charged me $130.00 for labor and parts...apple was charging me $400.00. I have there card if anyone needs it but, their address is 473 N.E 167th street Miami, Fl 33162 and their number is 305-651-1284 good luck with what you need close to Aventura Mall


----------



## cifra (Jan 17, 2010)

Computer Repair Miami - Geeks in Minutes

14 E Flanger Street
Miami, FL 33131
(305) 257-8034

I had my g4 fixed over there for a good price


----------



## ENVIGOPC-Aldo (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey whats up should give us a try if your in the area. Great customer service! Experienced mac certified tech's. We do all sorts of word including motherboard repair lcd repair and iphone repairs.
Thanks!
-Aldo
305-262-6989 Mon-Sat 10-7PM
Envigo Corp.
263 NW 82 AVE
Miami FL 33126
www.envigopcrepairs.com

Envigo Computer Repairs iPhone MAC Apple and PC Repairs


----------



## djackmac (Jun 12, 2010)

ENVIGOPC-Aldo said:


> Hey whats up should give us a try if your in the area. Great customer service! Experienced mac certified tech's. We do all sorts of word including motherboard repair lcd repair and iphone repairs.
> Thanks!
> -Aldo
> 305-262-6989 Mon-Sat 10-7PM
> ...



Doesn't look like you are Apple Authorized. The "certified techs" you show are A+, not ACMTs.


----------



## cristina5448 (Mar 24, 2011)

There are many Apple repair shop in Miami...You can search it from google..  I know little bit about MacCenter..but dnt know exactly..


computer repair miami


----------



## PCMACservices (Mar 12, 2012)

i have been working on Apple computers for years @

MAC TECH
17571 South Dixie Highway
Miami, FL 33157

305.254.8448

mactech.co


----------



## mashur (Dec 5, 2012)

i fix apple care is a good company, I work with them long time. Excellent guys.


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 26, 2013)

i only know zcomputerwiz


----------

